# Triplets, anyone?



## Redbean

Hi, all. I posted this in pg forum before finding this one. I'm carrying triplets (pair identical modi and a fraternal) and would love to compare notes. 

I'm 9 weeks today and have already lost two (yes, I had quints! Two sets of identicals and a fraternal. The chance is over 70 million to one!) but the rest are strong and growing ahead of schedule. 

The drs are recommending reduction of the twins, but if they're healthy we'd like to go for it. Any success stories out there? Bad stories to consider? 

What are you all going through?


----------



## skyesmom

oh wow!!!

i've never heard of anything like this ever before!! the quints i mean! but there was a lady here posting about her triplets who were like yours a while ago, i managed to find the thread: 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...es/2158545-triplets-momo-twins-so-scared.html

maybe you could contact the OP and send her a private message?

as said before on this other thread, i got friends who are two identicals and one fraternal, their parents were gobsmacked when they found out but everything went well, and this was back in the early'80 when there wasn't so much fuss about the scans and so on (and no doctor google either!).

they arrived a few weeks early but... they did just fine :) i honestly can't imagine any of them without the other two. i can't imagine having one of them "less" - they just came in 3 and for me, in my heart, are always only 3. 

i think reduction is a really personal decision, but if everything is proceeding right and even ahead of time, i don't see the point of going for it... if these three guys decided to land on planet earth together, let them have their party :)


----------



## Redbean

skyesmom said:


> oh wow!!!
> 
> i've never heard of anything like this ever before!! the quints i mean! but there was a lady here posting about her triplets who were like yours a while ago, i managed to find the thread:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...es/2158545-triplets-momo-twins-so-scared.html
> 
> maybe you could contact the OP and send her a private message?
> 
> as said before on this other thread, i got friends who are two identicals and one fraternal, their parents were gobsmacked when they found out but everything went well, and this was back in the early'80 when there wasn't so much fuss about the scans and so on (and no doctor google either!).
> 
> they arrived a few weeks early but... they did just fine :) i honestly can't imagine any of them without the other two. i can't imagine having one of them "less" - they just came in 3 and for me, in my heart, are always only 3.
> 
> i think reduction is a really personal decision, but if everything is proceeding right and even ahead of time, i don't see the point of going for it... if these three guys decided to land on planet earth together, let them have their party :)

Thanks for this. Made me a bit teary thinking of your friends (that's how pg I am, lol). I did read that thread. I wish she had updated and I wonder if she's still on here. I'll ping her, so thanks for linking that thread. 

Yeah, unless something happens to threaten all three, I just can't imagine why we wouldn't think more a blessing.


----------



## skyesmom

lol with three little ones in there you can't be just a little pregnant! 

i was an overemotional mess when i was preggo as well (with a singleton, but we got frat twins running in my family, all conceived when moms were in their 30s and now i crossed that benchmark so i come around to this forum sometimes as well... we're still TTC but this twin worm won't leave me since a while.. who knows!!)

good luck with your triplets!!! i really really hope it all goes well and sending my love your way :) :)

ps. my friends got a really special fraternal bond between them, you'll see when they come. they also got a bunch of common friends as they did the school and extrascholar activities together! it was always something special, their birthday party in particular!! :)


----------



## Redbean

skyesmom said:


> lol with three little ones in there you can't be just a little pregnant!
> 
> i was an overemotional mess when i was preggo as well (with a singleton, but we got frat twins running in my family, all conceived when moms were in their 30s and now i crossed that benchmark so i come around to this forum sometimes as well... we're still TTC but this twin worm won't leave me since a while.. who knows!!)
> 
> good luck with your triplets!!! i really really hope it all goes well and sending my love your way :) :)
> 
> ps. my friends got a really special fraternal bond between them, you'll see when they come. they also got a bunch of common friends as they did the school and extrascholar activities together! it was always something special, their birthday party in particular!! :)

I'm all about the intuition telling you what you'll have. My whole life I thought I'd have twins. And if I had gotten pg naturally I probably would have, seeing as most of my eggs seem to split. Good luck!


----------



## xxshellsxx

'only' growing twins here lol but wanted to say congratulations x


----------



## SnowyFairest

Congratulations Mama! :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Redbean

Thanks, all. 

We have been discussing how to do this the last week. I think we will get an au pair. Anyone ever get one?


----------



## Bgfaith

Congratulations redbean and sorry about the loss of your first two xxx

I am also expecting triplets mine are identically conceived naturally are yours natural or ivf? I'm currently 15+4 and feel huge how are you coping?


----------



## Mamabean1

I don't have a lot of insight for you but I will say that in high school I knew a set of triplets, 2 identical and 1 fraternal, they were lovely. No issues that I was aware of. They were very close, even had a band together (who did Beatles covers and they were extremely good!) :)

I know I don't speak from experience but... I am of the opinion that whatever is meant to happen, will happen. I would not be able to do the reduction, not even if the doctor tried to scare me into it. I am a firm believer in letting nature take it's course, and I couldn't live with myself if I did it knowing there could be a chance that everything would have been fine in the end with all three of them. It sounds way too risky to me, also to the other babies.

Good luck to you in deciding what's best for you, which it sounds like you already have. Go with your gut :)


----------



## Redbean

Bgfaith said:


> Congratulations redbean and sorry about the loss of your first two xxx
> 
> I am also expecting triplets mine are identically conceived naturally are yours natural or ivf? I'm currently 15+4 and feel huge how are you coping?

Thank you. 

We did ivf, but the splitting is not necessarily related to ivf. So the fraternal is the only extra from that process. I think my age has more to do w that. 

I am now 11w6d and feel huge all the sudden, but still struggling to gain weight. I've been very sick until now though, and I originally lost weight, so I now have 64 pounds to gain in only about 15 weeks!

How is the weight going for you? Do you feel it on your cervix yet? I do when I stand too long.


----------



## smithy2727

Hi Redbean, I did an ivf cycle with transfer August 22nd. We had our first ultrasound yesterday and discovered we are having triplets. One set of identical and one fraternal. We are completely shocked but excited! I am only 6.5 weeks but they all measured right on track and had what I was told were good heartbeats of 119. I am nervous about the road ahead. I would love to hear about how things have gone for you as you have progressed with the pregnancy.


----------



## Redbean

smithy2727 said:


> Hi Redbean, I did an ivf cycle with transfer August 22nd. We had our first ultrasound yesterday and discovered we are having triplets. One set of identical and one fraternal. We are completely shocked but excited! I am only 6.5 weeks but they all measured right on track and had what I was told were good heartbeats of 119. I am nervous about the road ahead. I would love to hear about how things have gone for you as you have progressed with the pregnancy.

Congrats, Smithy! I know it's a shock at first and a bit scary. Get the genetics test (cvs) done at 11 weeks to give you some peace of mind. You'll also find out the sexes;)

It's been really hard so far. I've been vomiting like mad and have horrible constipation. I developed a blockage that was extremely painful so broke down and did a Fleet enema. Saved my life! Take Coalace for the constipation. Then I got a bladder infection and the antibiotic made me more sick. Then I got a yeast infection, and finally am getting headaches each night. BUT, we told ppl finally and all these cool stories are coming in about triplets and how close they are, and we are excited. It will be hard but fun!

Still trying to figure out the car, car seat and stroller situation. There's nothing good out there for us.

The weirdest thing is my belly us doubling every two nights! I wake up some mornings and I look totally different. Still trying to gain weight. This has been the hardest part. It's so important, and my body just doesn't want to eat. 

Please keep me updated. I'd like to hear how you're doing.


----------



## lanet

Red I love reading your updates! It's so exciting! 
Are you still on progesterine? I found the constipation got better when I stopped. Also zofran causes constipation but stops vomiting. Double edged sword. 
I'm still feeling sickly and getting sick of it! Lol. I think it might be starting to ease. 
Also staring to feel movement and that's sooooo exciting. 
I'm having a hard enough time finding the ideal double stroller that will fit in my trunk, so I can't imagine a triple! Will you get them seperate cribs?
Glad to read you're doing well!!


----------



## Redbean

lanet said:


> Red I love reading your updates! It's so exciting!
> Are you still on progesterine? I found the constipation got better when I stopped. Also zofran causes constipation but stops vomiting. Double edged sword.
> I'm still feeling sickly and getting sick of it! Lol. I think it might be starting to ease.
> Also staring to feel movement and that's sooooo exciting.
> I'm having a hard enough time finding the ideal double stroller that will fit in my trunk, so I can't imagine a triple! Will you get them seperate cribs?
> Glad to read you're doing well!!

Hi, Lanet! Good to hear from you. Yes, the world isn't made for multiples. Is it?

I am still sometimes sick, too, and so sick of it! I took Zofran only when I couldn't stop retching, so only about five times. I think that caused the blockage. I stopped progesterone at 9 weeks bc I was having an allergic reaction to it, I think bc my uterus was already producing way too much. So, I think now it's just the insane hormones slowing me down. 

Movement, huh?! Yea! What week are you? Sometimes I think I feel something, but then I wonder if it's water sloshing;) 

I am doing 3 cribs. I've heard some sleep in the same, though. What are you doing? I think if I had two it might be different, but w 3 someone would always be left out;) my life will be about keeping things fair from now on. Oi.


----------



## lanet

I'm 15 weeks now. I feel like I've been feeling little things for awhile, but it became more obvious just in the last few days. 
I'm doing 2 cribs also, but will put them together while they're small, then when they can roll around and wake each other up I may seperate them. Also planning to nurse both. It's very exciting getting together a nursery after all these years!
Also tmi, after the constipation it turned into pretty consistant diarrhea. But I'm sure not complaining! Lol


----------



## smithy2727

Thanks for the info Redbean. I have been terribly sick a few times vomiting but mostly just extremely nauseous to the point it is hard to function or focus. My dr. told me to take a half a unisom plus 50mg of vitamin B6. I have done this twice. It seems to help a little but also makes me really sleepy. I have my second ultrasound a week from Wednesday and then my dr. said we would discuss options and I will have to find a high risk obgyn. Its so much to take in but I am thrilled to be pregnant after struggling to conceive. I just wish I didn't feel awful all the time. I'm hoping it will go away eventually.


----------



## lanet

Take that unisom and b6 regularly, don't skip a dose. It's the build up that helps, and when Ive skipped a dose, it's taken 4 days to get back on track. The sleepiness wears off after a few days. I'm taking it twice a day STILL


----------



## smithy2727

Thanks Lanet! I will start doing that.


----------



## Redbean

Hang in there Smithy. It seems forever a life of sickness, but it will end. It'll get worse, though, before it gets better at about 11-12 weeks. 

Don't get too full or too hungry and eat anything that'll stay down. Crackers are the best. And Mac n cheese! I found it helped to have a full glass of milk or ice cream before bed, or even to have a snack if you wake in the night. I'm now getting up at 2 am and having a full meal just bc I'm starving, but i notice I vomit if I skip a night.


----------



## smithy2727

Just had my second ultrasound today at 8 weeks 1 day. All the babies were measuring on track and had good heartbeats so that was positive! I am being released to my obgyn now and will have to find a high risk doctor as well. Redbean you weren't kidding about it getting worse before it gets better! I have been so sick today!


----------



## Redbean

smithy2727 said:


> Just had my second ultrasound today at 8 weeks 1 day. All the babies were measuring on track and had good heartbeats so that was positive! I am being released to my obgyn now and will have to find a high risk doctor as well. Redbean you weren't kidding about it getting worse before it gets better! I have been so sick today!

Congrats! That's great. Try to find a MFM who knows your OB. Works much smoother that way. 

I finally got acupressure wrist bands (at Whole Foods) for nausea, and I think it helps. Worth a try. I wear them 24/7. 

Yay!


----------



## SnowyFairest

Redbean said:


> smithy2727 said:
> 
> 
> Just had my second ultrasound today at 8 weeks 1 day. All the babies were measuring on track and had good heartbeats so that was positive! I am being released to my obgyn now and will have to find a high risk doctor as well. Redbean you weren't kidding about it getting worse before it gets better! I have been so sick today!
> 
> Congrats! That's great. Try to find a MFM who knows your OB. Works much smoother that way.
> 
> I finally got acupressure wrist bands (at Whole Foods) for nausea, and I think it helps. Worth a try. I wear them 24/7.
> 
> Yay!Click to expand...

I wore sea bands too. I think they helped, as I noticed it when they were off. However the help they gave was pretty tiny, I ended up needing a NVP med to function. Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## smithy2727

I woke up today ( 9 weeks, 1 day) feeling pretty normal just a mild headache and a stuffy nose. I only woke up once last night really hungry which usually happens two or three times and I am not as hungry or nauseous today. Now I'm worried something is wrong. Is this normal? I had two ultrasounds last week on wednesday and friday and all three babies were growing and had healthy heartbeats. Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## lanet

I had a day like that here and there and always worried, just enjoy it because symptoms will come back with a vengeance;)


----------



## Redbean

My nausea is now 3 days on, three days off. On the off days I feel great: hungry, energetic, happy...on days are horrific. I'm 14 weeks, and this started around week 11. I remember a few days around week 9 feeling good. Enjoy them while they last.


----------



## smithy2727

It hit me around two yesterday afternoon. Same thing today. Half day good half day bad all the way until I fall asleep at night which takes me forever because I am so nauseous. I am no longer waking up in the middle of the night starving or at least not for the past two nights. I am trying not to be paranoid about every little thing because I know pregnancy changes day by day but this is my first one and we did two rounds of ivf to get here. I appreciate all the reassurance from you all! I wish I could have an ultrasound very other day or something haha. My next isn't until October 20th and that seems so far away.


----------



## lanet

I totally hear you, after 3 1/2 years and then IVF im so paranoid too. I would pray for the nausea to go away and then worry when it would. I'm still having bad days here and there at 17 weeks, but it's much better. I need a ultrasound machine at home! It's helpful when you start to feel them move.


----------



## skyesmom

i wonder how the movements feel with twins and triplets!! are you able to tell where your babies are more or less and/or who is who?


----------



## xxshellsxx

With my twins they are top and bottom like bunk beds so I know who is kicking or rolling around... when they go at it together it's the craziest feeling in the world lol when I'm laying down I can physically see them moving. It's fab :)


----------



## lanet

I can tell the difference between mine too bc one is on the far right, head down, one one is on left, feet down. It's pretty easy to tell who is who. Shells mine were in bunk bed position 2 weeks ago and then Monday they told me they are side by side, and I could tell they had moved bc the movements were in totally different places.


----------



## xxshellsxx

mine have been transverse top and bottom since 12 weeks. At 12 weeks A was front to back and B was right to left. at 20 weeks they were both right to left transverse. Next scan is on monday at 12.30pm and i have a feeling A has moved position again but not to where i want them to be which is head down! lol they have definitely grown the kicks are getting much stronger and i can feel arms as well as legs and rolling over lol

I'll be shocked if they are not transverse on monday (but very happy if i'm wrong lol)


----------



## skyesmom

wow! that really sounds like a real party in there!! amazing!! especially when you can feel the entire hands and feet moving in there! wow :)


----------



## Redbean

In my u/s, A and C are always chilling and B is always dancing, hiccuping, etc. Today she had her butt in the air. I get u/s once a week, btw. Once, the identical twins were cuddling. I can barely feel them now but when I do I know it will be B. 

C has always measured on track but behind the other two. Anyone else had this? It has me worried bc today she told me we'll have to watch C closely.


----------



## skyesmom

are the A & B identicals and C the fraternal? if so, he/she might have just implanted a day or two later.


----------



## xxshellsxx

xxshellsxx said:


> mine have been transverse top and bottom since 12 weeks. At 12 weeks A was front to back and B was right to left. at 20 weeks they were both right to left transverse. Next scan is on monday at 12.30pm and i have a feeling A has moved position again but not to where i want them to be which is head down! lol they have definitely grown the kicks are getting much stronger and i can feel arms as well as legs and rolling over lol
> 
> *I'll be shocked if they are not transverse on monday (but very happy if i'm wrong lol)*

:happydance::happydance: both are now head down!! I know it's still too early for them to stay in this position but at least i know they know where that is now lol I can feel movement in allsorts of places and now i know why lol both measuring on 50th percentile and would not stay still to be measured lol She got everything she needed in the end. A is right down low - no wonder the pressure i had was hurting so bad! She could barley get a measurement he was so low. B's head is at my belly button and they both curl to the right and round.

A weighs approx 1lb 8oz and B 1lb 6oz :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Yay for head down! I can't wait for ky next scan, I feel like one has moved again, I can't tell where exactly. One is tap dancing on my bladder though, and the other seems up high on my left side. A week from Friday will be my gender reveal!


----------



## xxshellsxx

That has come around so quick :) Yay for more gender reveals :) x


----------



## LucyLake

Redbean said:


> In my u/s, A and C are always chilling and B is always dancing, hiccuping, etc. Today she had her butt in the air. I get u/s once a week, btw. Once, the identical twins were cuddling. I can barely feel them now but when I do I know it will be B.
> 
> C has always measured on track but behind the other two. Anyone else had this? It has me worried bc today she told me we'll have to watch C closely.

Which babies are the modi pair? It's likely all 3 are identical since your egg split naturally once for sure. You can test once they are born to see about your "spare" (hate the word spare) baby, but the likelihood he/she split first between day 1-3 is very high. Was C originally with D as a modi?

What are the measurements? In week 14, we're talking about a time when the placenta begins to see exponential growth and TTTS and some level of discordance grow possible. It's not uncommon to see a baby trailing with a difference of 25% discordance that levels back down to below 20% and normative after week 24-26 when the placenta calms down..


----------



## Redbean

So today at 15 week scan, all babies were above 75% but the Modi twins have a fluid discrepancy. Has them watching for TTTS. 

Lucy, I doubt the singlet is identical bc I started w 5 and lost a pair of identical. I'm fairly certain that Baby C is the third embryo I transferred, but it's possible it split again. The two I lost had separate sacs. 

I cannot get a genetic screen on C bc she's tucked behind colon and a huge artery. Very frustrating and a bit scary, as I'm 38.


----------



## mummy2_1

Wow ladies I love stalking your journies sounds incredible. Look forward t hearing the gender reveals.fx


----------



## Redbean

My MODI twins were diagnosed stage II Twin to twin transfusion syndrome. :( 
A very rough day. Going for a consult in Philly next week. Maybe immediate surgery if they can w the triplet.


----------



## skyesmom

:( :( :( so sorry to hear these news Redbean :hugs: :hugs: 

how are you feeling?

you and your babies are in my thoughts and prayers, i really really hope it all goes well and that the docs in Philly will be able to help all of you <3 <3 <3


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm so sorry Redbean. Sending you huge hugs and I hope that the experts can offer you a way forward xXx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Sorry to hear this redbean hopefully the experts can help resolve the issue x


----------



## Kros330

Just wanted to stop in and say I hope everything is going ok! I have triplets that just turned 2. It was a very scary and difficult pregnancy. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Redbean

Hi, ladies,

I'm 20 weeks now and the triplets are doing really well. They are growing above average and all systems healthy. I, however, am so uncomfortable and tired and can't sleep worth squat. Ready to quit working!

Thanks for the prayers. The appt went well, obviously. We are still going in every three days to be monitored but I couldn't be happier w the doctors!


----------



## Plex

Red - thought id pop by to see how u and ur lil ones were doing, so pleased to see that they are doing well!! Sorry ur not more comfortable and not getting enough sleep :hugs: How r u feeling now u know ur babies are measuring above average? :D xxx


----------



## Redbean

Hi, Plex! How are you doing??

Everyone says I don't look as big as I feel, but given that it's all happening so fast I think my body is just in shock. I've got a little one tucked under my ribs pressing onto diaphragm and lungs so can't breathe. Also VERY congested. 

They are all so big (each one weighs 11-15 oz), even for single babies, so I have to remind myself all the suffering is worth it. They will arrive much more equipped to cope. I've only gained 25 pounds though and already waddling, can't bend over, can't see my feet...Not sure how 60 is possible! Only 3.5 months to go!


----------



## smithy2727

Redbean,
I am so happy to hear the babies are doing well! Did your Dr. give a date or week estimate for delivery? I have been going in for weekly ultrasounds bc my identical twins are at risk for twin to twin transfusion but so far everything is looking good. I will be 17 weeks on Sunday and I have already gained 28 lbs on top of the five or six I gained doing fertility stuff. I feel huge! Normally I am pretty thin and exercise regularly so it has been quite a transition but as long as the babies are healthy I don't really mind. We just found out that all three are boys also!


----------



## Redbean

smithy2727 said:


> Redbean,
> I am so happy to hear the babies are doing well! Did your Dr. give a date or week estimate for delivery? I have been going in for weekly ultrasounds bc my identical twins are at risk for twin to twin transfusion but so far everything is looking good. I will be 17 weeks on Sunday and I have already gained 28 lbs on top of the five or six I gained doing fertility stuff. I feel huge! Normally I am pretty thin and exercise regularly so it has been quite a transition but as long as the babies are healthy I don't really mind. We just found out that all three are boys also!

Wow, all boys! You are my mirror;) 17 weeks is when the twin to twin developed w me. I guess things change quickly 17-20 weeks, so keep vigilant. Mine totally corrected on their own though. Amazing little things, aren't they?
I too am normally thin and have always struggled gaining weight. I now am back to vomiting from acid reflux, so struggling more. Keep going while you can. It gets harder, unbelievably!


----------



## lanet

Red if youre up to it you should share a bump picture in the twin bump thread! I'm 25 weeks and measuring 34 today.


----------

